# Burning Crusade is Comming! (PvP-Server)



## TriggerGer (22. Oktober 2006)

Willkommen Krieger der Horde,

Wollt ihr auch zu BC einen neuanfang starten ? Die neue Welt von World of Warcraft mit Burning Crusade neu erleben ?

Dann seit ihr bei uns richtig. Die Gilde "from Hell" sucht Member für einen World of Warcraft Burning Crusade neuanfang.

Im Moment bestehen wir aus einer 14+ Mann/Frau starken Gilde, die auf der Seite der Horde auf einen der neuen PvP-Realms das PvE End-Content voll ausleben will. Man sollte ne gesunde Aktivität, spaß am Spiel sowie gute Laune mitbringen. Vorallem Freundlichkeit und Disziplin stehen bei uns im vordergrund. Auch wenn unser Hauptaugenmark auf den PvE Content gerichtet ist, werden wir natürlich auch ab und an PvP betreiben.

*Wir bieten :*
- Teamspeak² Server
- Nettes Gildenklima
- Ein faires durchdachtes und überwachtes DKP-System
- und viele Kleinigkeiten mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Unsere Vorraussetzung sind im Forum zu finden.

Folgende Klassen werden gesucht:
http://genesis-wow.com/main.php?content=wanted

Habt ihr Interrese in unsere Gilde ?
Dann bewerbt euch bei uns unter http://genesis-wow.com/

Wir freuen uns auf eure Bewerbungen.


----------

